# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Grupa podrške za roditelje lezbijiki,gejeva&biseksual.os
Savjetovalište za lezbijke i biseksualne žene namjerava organizirati grupu podrške za roditelje lezbijki, gejeva i biseksualnih osoba. 
Teme koje će se obraditi bit će proces coming out-a, aspekti (ne)prihvaćanja seksualne orijentacije i/ili identiteta djeteta, problemi u obitelji, (ne)prihvaćanje okoline, predrasude i stereotipi na koje nailaze LGB osobe i njihovi roditelji... Također, razgovarat će se o svim temama i pitanjima koje će inicirati sami roditelji. Stoga, pozivamo sve roditelje koji imaju nedoumica, žele dobiti informacije ili jednostavno žele razgovarati i podijeliti vlastita iskustva, da nam se jave. 

Grupa će se održati u Zagrebu a vodit će je psihologinja koja ima iskustva u radu s LGB osobama. 

Molimo sve zainteresirane osobe ili one koje trebaju dodatne informacije da se jave na 098/420 942 ili na sandaa@gmail.com. 

Termin održavanja bit će određen nakon što zaprimimo prijave zainteresiranih osoba.

----------

